# Just a thought about my 2 ferals



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

The male cat has become very sweet and curious. When he comes for his evening meal he walks toward me with his head down as if he wants to rub his head on my leg then at the last second he turns away and looks at me. He will eat from my hand but so far hasn't let me pet him. He's a sweet little boy and I've grown very fond of him. Just saying......


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

You sound very kind and sweet.Tame them if you think you can canned food I hear is a great motivator just be careful and do it slowly so as not to scare them.I feed some strays but it does cause some complications with my two (neutered) males that like to still go outdoors.I have 3(female spayed indoor only as well as the males) and a dog and simply can't take in anymore and so I just can't let myself get emotionally involved with them anymore but I won't let any go hungry either and possibly may try to get them spayed and neutered in the future.Good Luck with your ferals =D


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

zcb said:


> The male cat has become very sweet and curious. When he comes for his evening meal he walks toward me with his head down as if he wants to rub his head on my leg then at the last second he turns away and looks at me....


This is a wonderful sign of acceptance. It won't be long before he is actually rubbing on your leg and doing kind of a slow somersault on the ground. He loves you. He trusts you. You're right - it's very sweet.


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

What wonderful news! You will be petting him soon. My little feral, Shadow loves to play with a feather wand. I would use that to pet him with too. I would slowly rub the wand over the top of his head and even under his chin. After a few days of this, I just moved my hand closer so it was on top of the wand. He didn't even know it was my hand! 

I had been working with Shadow since September and was finally able to pet him the beginning of April. Of course winter made it so very hard to get much socializing done. He now comes into the house a few times a day. Has slept inside all night a few times. Uses the litter box. Is getting used to my indoor kitty Jake. We still have issues with the dog! Shadow now sleeps on our deck at night on an outdoor loveseat. My goal is to have him mostly inside with winter comes. It is a long slow process, but so worth it!


----------

